

A personal statistics dashboard and API - hopkinschris
http://api.chocol.it
I built this dashboard for the Chart.js Dashboard Challenge. You can vote for it here: http:&#x2F;&#x2F;cpo.st&#x2F;1bmi7Yf and you can see the actual dashboard at the link above.
======
showerst
I'd pay a monthly fee for a service that let me create one of these and
integrate it with the various workout/personal stats apps/gadgets/services. An
app like Moves + a sleep monitor + a workout tracking app + a diet tracker all
on one dashboard would be really neat.

~~~
dawson
We've just enabled third-party app support via our API and have a pretty
powerful personal dashboard
[https://api.howareyou.com/](https://api.howareyou.com/) and
[https://howareyou.com/](https://howareyou.com/) – we're still working on
integrating different applications and devices, but using our API, there is no
reason why you or any other developer can't add your own.

~~~
hadem
Very nice documentation! Mind sharing how you are generating your API
documentation?

Edit: Looks like it is Swagger.

[https://developers.helloreverb.com/swagger/](https://developers.helloreverb.com/swagger/)

~~~
midko
fyi, it seems I can't get it to work on Google App Engine (because of Scala
dependency I think)

~~~
UberMouse
You can run Scala on GAE as long as you have the Scala dependencies so that
shouldn't be a problem.

------
joezo
First of all, this is awesome! Secondly, what do you use to collect all this
data?

~~~
showsover
Seconded, I'm really interested in the hardware you use to collect all that
data.

~~~
cmbaus
I think the author is using Withings:
[http://withings.com/](http://withings.com/)

~~~
paratrooper
No idea this existed, is it me or does Withings look way more awesome than the
Nike+ gear?

~~~
joshdance
Different. Nike+ is more about exercise and sports motivation, Withings is
more about the data. I feel inspired to workout with Nike+, Withings just
gives me the data I want.

------
dkoch
Looks very slick! I suggest swapping the colors in the sleep quality circle so
the aqua color represents the 72% of the circle, matching the color of the
text label inside the circle.

------
aw3c2
Secret services are gonna love the spread of people uploading their vital
statistics to cloud services. I find it an incredibly worrying idea.

~~~
trvrprkr
I find it more worrying that people are hand-wringing obsessively over any
service that collects any amount of personal data. Promoting innovation and
finding creative ways to approach problems are both much more important than
enumerating the nefarious ways that people or groups or governments can use
the resulting data.

While it's an important cause to fight for, some privacy discussions that are
consuming various parts of the tech community these days are just silly.

I don't find anything about this service incredibly worrying. I'm much more
worried about what we don't know -- the data-collecting activities we don't
knowingly participate in. But since we don't know what we don't know, I try
not to waste away my life hand-wringing over those things either.

------
bckmn
I've been building something similar, allowing anyone to track _anything_
about themselves or their daily life in pretty graphs:
[http://ontrack.io/](http://ontrack.io/)

I've also built a very extensible API for it from the beginning:
[http://ontrack.io/api](http://ontrack.io/api)

~~~
kkwok
Is there a demo of it that's up for people to see?

~~~
bckmn
Here's a screenshot example:
[http://imgur.com/S8IzLRe](http://imgur.com/S8IzLRe)

------
GarethX
[https://www.tictrac.com](https://www.tictrac.com) do a good personal
dashboard too. They normalize the data from different sources allowing you to,
for example, compare stress levels against exercise and productivity etc
allowing you to spot negative working patterns and other personal insights.

Not affiliated with them.

------
altharaz
It reminds me of [http://www.kickstarter.com/projects/1461902402/a-bit-e-of-
me](http://www.kickstarter.com/projects/1461902402/a-bit-e-of-me), but in a
very fancier way. This idea might be pretty cool in an app to monitor your
health.

------
hardwaresofton
You have a little bit of a problem with the beating heart animation -- it's
jumped out of it's container and is on the border, and I'm running chrome 28

~~~
hopkinschris
Thanks for catching that, I've made an issue for it :)

[https://github.com/chocolit/dashboard/issues/3](https://github.com/chocolit/dashboard/issues/3)

------
davidhhaddad
my company open mhealth is building an open software architecture for digital
health data. we want to make it easier to be able to integrate data from
siloed applications so we can tell the patient story in a coherent and data
driven way. check out the spec
[https://github.com/openmhealth/developer/wiki/DSU-
API-1.0-Be...](https://github.com/openmhealth/developer/wiki/DSU-API-1.0-Beta)

------
abailin
You should put some axes on the steps/calories burned graphs. The upper left
time looks like the updated time, but is the graph time over the past hour,
day?

~~~
hopkinschris
That's a great point! I initially had labels along the x-axis and then removed
them for simplicity. But looks like I went a little too far.

Each individual data point is total steps and or calories for a singular day.
The count in the top right is for today (and it's always the last data point
on the graph). Then it goes today-1, today-2, etc..

Thanks for taking the time to check it out and providing some feedback, I do
appreciate it :)

------
dannyr
Have this for seniors & babies and you'll make a lot of money.

There are very limited devices available to track data though.

------
jetru
Shouldn't the quality be calculated doing DeepSleep/TotalSleep as opposed to
LightSleep/TotalSleep?

~~~
hopkinschris
I thought the same as you at first. But the "sleep quality" metric I'm using
here is provided back from the JawboneAPI. It's yielded from some oddly
weighted formula Jawbone uses.

------
knodi
How is the bio data collected (by what device)?

~~~
hopkinschris
Mood, sleep, steps, and calories burned are tracked using a JawboneUP and
pulled down hourly from the JawboneAPI.

Weight, and heart rate are tracked using a Withings Smart Body Analyzer and
pulled down hourly from the WithingsAPI

------
craigfollett
This is awesome Chris! Exquisitely executed.

------
deerpig
I'm sorry folks, but my first knee-jerk reaction was yuck! To paraphrase
Cristina "Is That All There Is To A Dashboard?"

------
nickmulder
Impressive. Time to get a Jawbone.

------
SolarUpNote
Locked up my screen. (iPhone)

~~~
hopkinschris
Ah! I think this is related to a known issue:
[https://github.com/chocolit/dashboard/issues/1](https://github.com/chocolit/dashboard/issues/1)

Appreciate the feedback :)

------
NicoJuicy
This is really awesome.

------
untilHellbanned
cool dashboard, would be better if we could make more than just these fluff
measurements

~~~
untilHellbanned
they are fluff measurements, i'm a biomedical scientist i know what i'm
talking about

